# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Here's a nice list of start dates. Includes popular cable channels as well as networks. Later, Dolf

Prison Break (Fox) Aug. 21
Vanished (Fox) Aug. 21
Two-A-Days (MTV) Aug. 23
Real Time With Bill Maher (HBO) Aug. 25
Celebrity Duets (Fox) Aug. 29
Million Dollar Listing (Bravo) Aug. 29
Bones (Fox) Aug. 30
Justice (Fox) Aug. 30
Desire (MyNet) Sept. 4
Fashion House (MyNet) Sept. 4
Juvies (MTV) Sept. 4
House (Fox) Sept. 5
Nip/Tuck (FX) Sept. 5
Standoff (Fox) Sept. 5
Til Death (Fox) Sept. 7
Happy Hour (Fox) Sept. 7

*Friday, September 8*
20/20 (ABC)
Nanny 911 (Fox)

*Saturday, September 9*
Americas Most Wanted (Fox)
Cops (Fox)

*Sunday, September 10*
American Dad (Fox)
Def Comedy Jam (HBO)
Family Guy (Fox)
Simpsons (Fox)
War at Home (Fox)
Wire (HBO) Sept. 10

*Tuesday, September 12*
Dancing With The Stars (ABC)
Men in Trees (ABC)

*Thursday, September 14*
Survivor (CBS)
The Underground (Sho)

*Friday, September 15*
MI:5 (A&E)

*Sunday, September 17*
Amazing Race (CBS)
Talk Show With Spike Feresten (Fox)

*Monday, September 18*
Class (CBS) 
CSI: Miami (CBS) 
Deal or No Deal (NBC)
How I Met Your Mother (CBS) 
New Adventures of Old Christine (CBS)
Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip (NBC)
Two and a Half Men (CBS) 
Wife Swap (ABC)

*Tuesday, September 19*
Boston Legal (ABC) 
Law & Order: Criminal Intent (NBC)
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (NBC) 
NCIS (CBS) 
Smith (CBS) 
Unit (CBS)

*Wednesday, September 20*
Americas Next Top Model (CW) 
Biggest Loser (NBC) 
Criminal Minds (CBS) 
CSI: New York (CBS)
Jericho (CBS)
Kidnapped (NBC)

*Thursday, September 21*
CSI (CBS) 
ER (NBC)
Greys Anatomy (ABC) 
My Name is Earl (NBC)
Office (NBC) 
Shark (CBS) 
Six Degrees (ABC)

*Friday, September 22*
Close to Home (CBS) 
Ghost Whisperer (CBS) 
Law & Order (NBC)
Numb3rs (CBS) 
WWE Smackdown (CW)

*Saturday, September 23*
Dateline (NBC) 
48 Hours Mystery (CBS)

*Sunday, September 24*
Brothers & Sisters (ABC)
Cold Case (CBS) 
Desperate Housewives (ABC)
Extreme Makeover: Home Edition (ABC)
60 Minutes (CBS)
Without A Trace (CBS)

*Monday, September 25*
Heroes (NBC) 
Runaway (CW) 
7th Heaven (CW)

*Tuesday, September 26*
Gilmore Girls (CW) 
Help Me Help You (ABC)

*Wednesday, September 27*
One Tree Hill (CW)

*Thursday, September 28*
Smallville (CW) 
Supernatural (CW) 
TNA Impact! (Spike) 
Ugly Betty (ABC)

*Friday, September 29*
Doctor Who (SciFi)

*Sunday, October 1*
All Of Us (CW)
Americas Funniest Home Videos (ABC)
Campus Ladies (Oxy)
Dexter (Sho) 
Everybody Hates Chris (CW) 
Game (CW) 
Girlfriends (CW)

*Monday, October 2*
Bachelor (ABC) 
House of Carters (E!)

*Tuesday, October 3*
Friday Night Lights (NBC) 
Veronica Mars (CW)

*Wednesday, October 4*
Freak Show (CC) 
Lost (ABC) 
Nine (ABC) 
South Park (CC)

*Thursday, October 5*
Drawn Together (CC)

*Friday, October 6*
Battlestar Galactica (SciFi) 
Trading Spouses (Fox)

*Sunday, October 8*
Bridezillas (WE)

*Monday, October 9*
What About Brian (ABC)

*Wednesday, October 11*
30 Rock (NBC)
I Pity The Fool! (TVLand)
Twenty Good Years (NBC)

*Tuesday, October 17*
Ice Ts Rap School (VH1)

*Wednesday, October 18*
Top Chef (Bravo)

*Friday, October 20*
Crossing Jordan (NBC) 
The Wendy Williams Experience (VH1)

*Sunday, October 22*
Breaking Bonaduce (VH1)
Hogan Knows Best (VH1)

*Monday, October 23*
Dog Whisperer (National Geographic)

*Friday, October 27*
Las Vegas (NBC)

*Thursday, November 2*
The OC (Fox)

*Wednesday, November 15*
Day Break (ABC) 
Medium (NBC)

*Thursday, November 30*
Scrubs (NBC)

*Sunday, December 3*
King of the Hill (Fox)

*Monday, December 4*
Art of Betrayal (MyNet) 
Supernanny (ABC) 
Watch Over Me (MyNet)

*Wednesday, December 6*
According To Jim (ABC) 
George Lopez (ABC)

*Sunday, January 14*
24 (Fox)
Rome (HBO)

*Tuesday, January 16*
American Idol (Fox)

*Wednesday, March 7*
South Park (Comedy Central)

*Thursday, March 15*
Andy Barker, P.I. (NBC)

*Tuesday, April 3*
The Shield (FX)

*Thursday, May 24*
So You Think You Can Dance (FOX)

*Monday, June 4*
Hell's Kitchen (FOX)

*Wednesday, June 6*
American Inventor (ABC)

*Friday, June 8*
Standoff (FOX)

*Sunday, June 10*
John From Cincinnati (HBO)
The Loop (FOX)

*Wednesday, June 13*
Last Comic Standing (NBC)
Rescue Me (FX)

*Sunday, June 17*
Entourage (HBO)
Flight of the Conchords (HBO)

*Monday, June 18* 
Age Of Love (NBC)

*Thursday, July 5* 
Big Brother (CBS)


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

All those shows and only 8 I want to SP. My Tivo will have a light workload this Fall.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice. Exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

pcguru83 said:


> Nice. Exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


I know! Most lists show only network or cable, but never both. I mostly care about Networks + FX + HBO + Comedy Central...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Bob_Newhart said:


> All those shows and only 8 I want to SP. My Tivo will have a light workload this Fall.


wow only 8?

56 on that list for me

well not 56 SP but 56 shows that I already have SP's for, and or new shows I want to catch at least the 1st episode


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> wow only 8?
> 
> 56 on that list for me
> 
> well not 56 SP but 56 shows that I already have SP's for, and or new shows I want to catch at least the 1st episode


Yeah, I'm pretty selective and usually only SP 30 minute sitcoms because I don't want to get tied into a serialized type show where you have to watch every ep in order. I'll end up not watching for a while and before I know it I'll have 12 one hour shows to watch and just end up blowing them off.

I mostly use my tivo for movies, anyway. and sports.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here is the list by network, in case anyone wants to view it that way:

```
[b]Broadcast Networks[/b]
[b]Network	Title 	Date[/b]
[b]ABC[/b]	20/20 	Sept. 8
	Dancing With The Stars 	Sept. 12
	Men in Trees 	Sept. 12
	Wife Swap 	Sept. 18
	Boston Legal 	Sept. 19
	Greys Anatomy 	Sept. 21
	Six Degrees 	Sept. 21
	Brothers & Sisters 	Sept. 24
	Desperate Housewives 	Sept. 24
	Extreme Makeover: Home Edition 	Sept. 24
	Help Me Help You 	Sept. 26
	Ugly Betty 	Sept. 28
	Americas Funniest Home Videos 	Oct. 1
	The Bachelor 	Oct. 2
	Lost 	Oct. 4
	The Nine 	Oct. 4
	What About Brian 	Oct. 9
	The Knights of Prosperity 	Oct. 17
	Day Break 	Nov. 15
	Supernanny 	Dec. 4
	According To Jim 	Dec. 6
	George Lopez 	Dec. 6
[b]CBS[/b]	Survivor 	Sept. 14
	The Amazing Race 	Sept. 17
	The Class 	Sept. 18
	CSI: Miami 	Sept. 18
	How I Met Your Mother 	Sept. 18
	The New Adventures of Old Christine 	Sept. 18
	Two and a Half Men 	Sept. 18
	NCIS 	Sept. 19
	Smith 	Sept. 19
	The Unit 	Sept. 19
	Criminal Minds 	Sept. 20
	CSI: New York 	Sept. 20
	Jericho 	Sept. 20
	CSI 	 Sept. 21
	Shark 	 Sept. 21
	Close to Home 	 Sept. 22
	Ghost Whisperer 	 Sept. 22
	Numb3rs 	 Sept. 22
	48 Hours Mystery 	 Sept. 23
	Cold Case 	 Sept. 24
	60 Minutes 	 Sept. 24
	Without A Trace	 Sept. 24
[b]NBC[/b]	Deal or No Deal 	 Sept. 18
	Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip 	 Sept. 18
	Law & Order: Criminal Intent 	 Sept. 19
	Law & Order: Special Victims Unit 	 Sept. 19
	The Biggest Loser 	 Sept. 20
	Kidnapped 	 Sept. 20
	ER 	 Sept. 21
	My Name is Earl 	 Sept. 21
	The Office 	 Sept. 21
	Law & Order 	 Sept. 22
	Dateline 	 Sept. 23
	Heroes 	 Sept. 25
	Friday Night Lights 	 Oct. 3
	20 Good Years 	 Oct. 4
	30 Rock 	 Oct. 11
	Crossing Jordan 	 Oct. 20
	Las Vegas 	 Oct. 20
[b]FOX[/b]	Prison Break 	 Aug. 21
	Vanished 	 Aug. 21
	Celebrity Duets 	 Aug. 29
	Bones 	 Aug. 30
	Justice 	 Aug. 30
	House 	 Sept. 5
	Standoff 	 Sept. 5
	Til Death 	 Sept. 7
	Happy Hour 	 Sept. 7
	Nanny 911 	 Sept. 8
	Cops 	 Sept. 9
	Americas Most Wanted 	 Sept. 9
	American Dad 	 Sept. 10
	Family Guy 	 Sept. 10
	Simpsons 	 Sept. 10
	War at Home 	 Sept. 10
	Talk Show With Spike Feresten 	 Sept. 17
	Trading Spouses 	 Oct. 6
	The OC 	 Nov. 2
	King of the Hill 	 Dec. 3
	24	 Jan. 7
	American Idol 	 Jan. 16
[b]The CW[/b]	Americas Next Top Model 	 Sept. 20
	WWE Smackdown 	 Sept. 22
	Runaway 	 Sept. 25
	7th Heaven 	 Sept. 25
	Gilmore Girls 	 Sept. 26
	One Tree Hill 	 Sept. 27
	Smallville 	 Sept. 28
	Supernatural 	 Sept. 28
	All Of Us 	 Oct. 1
	Everybody Hates Chris 	 Oct. 1
	Game 	 Oct. 1
	Girlfriends 	 Oct. 1
	Veronica Mars 	 Oct. 3
[b]MyNetworkTV[/b]	Desire 	 Sept. 4
	Fashion House 	 Sept. 4
	Art of Betrayal 	 Dec. 4
	Watch Over Me 	 Dec. 4
		
[b]Basic Cable Networks[/b]
[b]Network	Title 	Date[/b]
[b]A&E[/b]	MI:5 	 Sept. 15
[b]Bravo[/b]	Million Dollar Listing 	 Aug. 29
[b]Comedy Central[/b]	Freak Show 	 Oct. 4
	South Park 	 Oct. 4
	Drawn Together 	 Oct. 5
[b]E![/b]	House of Carters 	 Oct. 2
[b]F/X[/b]	Nip/Tuck 	 Sept. 5
	The Shield 	 Jan. 9
[b]MTV[/b]	Two-A-Days 	 Aug. 23
	Juvies 	 Sept. 4
[b]Oxygen[/b]	Campus Ladies 	 Oct. 1
[b]SciFi[/b]	Doctor Who 	 Sept. 29
	Battlestar Galactica 	 Oct. 6
[b]Spike[/b]	TNA Impact! 	 Sept. 28
[b]TV Land[/b]	I Pity The Fool! 	 Oct. 11
[b]VH1[/b]	Ice Ts Rap School 	 Oct. 17
	Breaking Bonaduce 	 Oct. 22
	Hogan Knows Best 	 Oct. 22
[b]WE[/b]	Bridezillas 	 Oct. 8
		
[b]Premium Cable Networks[/b]
[b]Network	Title 	Date[/b]		
[b]HBO[/b]	Real Time With Bill Maher 	 Aug. 25
	Def Comedy Jam 	 Sept. 10
	The Wire 	 Sept. 10
	Rome 	 Jan. 7
[b]Showtime[/b]	The Underground 	 Sept. 14
	Dexter 	 Oct. 1
```
Edit: If someone can give me some pointers on properly formatting the list into columns, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

thanks devdog! there's just so many ways we can organize it, isn't there!!!??? 

THis leads to a complaint! I know Tivo has introduced Guru Guides. But I don't want giant lists recorded... 

Why can't we have a premiere list in our showcase section??? Listing premieres by date, by network, or even alphabetically??? This would be very easy to do. We shouldn't have to scour the internet for this info!


----------



## ddockery (Dec 26, 2001)

Last year I found a great little Excel sheet that showed each day of the week, each of the networks, and showed a time grid of what was on when. Anyone know where I can find something similar this year?


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

This thread really needs to be a "Sticky". I've found in this thread what I've been searching the net for off and on for the last few days. It's very thorough and well organized. 

Just got finished going through and highlighting the shows I watch and the new shows I plan on watching. Ended up with 28 SP. Not too shabby....


----------



## CsrLiz344 (Apr 12, 2004)

There's also this site, not exclusively cable, more network, but doable.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/charts.aspx?id=fall_2006


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

import file for google calendar or outlook

http://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Wow! My very first sticky! I am deeply honored... Thanks, D


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Dolfer: Great list. You may want to throw in some formatting now that it's sticky and group them by week, prefixing the weekday.


----------



## pallen4215 (Mar 4, 2005)

dolfer, thanks for the list :up: 
xuxa, thanks google calendar :up:


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

jschuur said:


> Dolfer: Great list. You may want to throw in some formatting now that it's sticky and group them by week, prefixing the weekday.


Here's a little formatting with days and dates bolded... Looks much better! Thanks, D


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Here is a link to a better looking Google Calendar:

http://www.johnhesch.com/2006/07/19/fall-2006-primetime-tv-premiere-calendar/

Click on the Google Calendar icon and it will import into your existing Calendar or register you if you don't have one.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Very cool, I can kill two birds with one stone: check out Google Calendar and keep track of new shows (looks like I already missed Family Guy). Thanks.

Quick question, does Google Calendar allow you to set a default start time for the display (could not find any configurab le option)? It would be nice to not have to scroll down to 8PM every time.



Mike20878 said:


> Here is a link to a better looking Google Calendar:
> 
> http://www.johnhesch.com/2006/07/19/fall-2006-primetime-tv-premiere-calendar/
> 
> Click on the Google Calendar icon and it will import into your existing Calendar or register you if you don't have one.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

wprager said:


> Very cool, I can kill two birds with one stone: check out Google Calendar and keep track of new shows (looks like I already missed Family Guy). Thanks.
> 
> Quick question, does Google Calendar allow you to set a default start time for the display (could not find any configurab le option)? It would be nice to not have to scroll down to 8PM every time.


I can't see that there's an option to do that. I do see the whole day though, with my screen at 1280 x 1024 and my browser maxamized. The calendar starts at 8am and goes to 11pm on my screen.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

ddockery said:


> Last year I found a great little Excel sheet that showed each day of the week, each of the networks, and showed a time grid of what was on when. Anyone know where I can find something similar this year?


Here's what I'm using...It's simple but effective and I can split up season passes between my two boxes to avoid conflicts...until they start moving stuff around.

I really wish that TiVo Central online would allow us to schedule everything, resolve conflicts and then download the To Do lists automatically to the TiVo boxes. If Guru Guides can be done...then it seems to me that we could create our own Guru Guide...yes?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Don't forget "The Office" and all of the rest tonight! It's a big night...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Can you add "Top Chef", Oct. 18th on Bravo?


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

I realized the Google calendar I posted omits shows on the CW. The previously posted calendar includes them. It seems each has their ommissions so I added both to my Google Calendar.


----------



## Celusil (Aug 13, 2002)

20 good years premiere has been moved back to oct 11


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Updates to schedule made... Thanks Celusil and cherry ghost/


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Don't forget. Besides _Lost_, we have the _South Park, Freak Show_ and _Drawn Together_ premeires this week!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

dolfer said:


> Don't forget. Besides _Lost_, we have the _South Park, Freak Show_ and _Drawn Together_ premeires this week!


More importantly: this week is the premiere of both _*Veronica Mars*_ and _*Battlestar Galactica*_!


----------



## davidmin (Dec 3, 1999)

Gotta remove "Knights of Prosperity"

David


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

davidmin said:


> Gotta remove "Knights of Prosperity"
> 
> David


Why? Has something happened with that show? Based on reviews I have read, I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NEW:
Fri 10/20: The Wendy Williams Experience VH1


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Why? Has something happened with that show? Based on reviews I have read, I was really looking forward to it.


Yep, it has been pushed back and will be a mid season replacement.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

thanks for the updates! all of them have been made. keep me posted... D


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm a little late to this party, but I just wanted to point out this page:

http://www.tivo.com/4.0.fallschedule.asp

Next year I'll try to get the message about this page out a little earlier... 

The one advantage it offers over dolfer's great list is that the links are live and let you schedule a recording on TCO.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> I'm a little late to this party, but I just wanted to point out this page:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/4.0.fallschedule.asp
> 
> ...


Definitely cool, and I especially like the printer friendly version :up: . I hope you do it again next year too


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Stephen, Great list and idea BUT like most of the lists out there it *doesn't* include cable. If you add HBO, FX, Comedy Central, and the rest, you have got a winner!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

If Stephen would like to add content from my sticky on premium cable shows and extend the scope of his to 2007, I'd be willing to request mine be un-stickied. Boths threads are a little similar and mine has been languishing a little.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Medium returning on 11-15 at 10 ET.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061012nbc01


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

"Monarch Cove" Nov 4 / Lifetime


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Any news on "Notes From the Underbelly"? I thought the premier date was supposed to be Nov 20, but it's still not showing up on DTivo and isn't on the list.

P.S. Just checked ABC's site and it says "TBA" for the pilot...EW had published a while back that it was supposed to be Nov. 20, so if anyone hears anything, please post. I am looking forward to it. ;0) Thanks!


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Might wanna add 'My Boys' comedy on TBS Nov 28th 10/9c

http://www.tbs.com/shows/myboys/


----------



## okleydokley (May 15, 2002)

I also wanted to say thanks for the updates... this is a great list..


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Two new sitcoms are starting this week on TBS

10 Items or Less--Monday Nov. 27th @ 11:00 ET

My Boys-- Tuesday Nov. 28th @ 10:00 ET and another new episode @ 10:30


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

Some new show and seasons starting on BBC America
(I didn't post times since they vary widely depending on if Sat or Cable and time zone.)

Thu Nov 30th 
Afterlife 
(Premiere) Repeats Fri, Sat, Sun

Fri Dec 1st 
My Family 
(New Season)

Fri 1st 
Black Books 
(New Season 3)

Fri 1st 
Worst Week of My Life 
(new Season 2)

Mon Dec 4th 
Eleventh Hour 
(Premiere) Repeats on Tues

There are also several new reality shows starting in Dec and some specials coming up for the holidays check the bbcamerica web site if interested.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Scrubs, 9PM tonight!!! Blue Man Group makes a guest appearance. Now, if only they could combine that with Tobias' guest appearance I'd be in comedy heaven.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

I think The Shield is listed incorrectly in your post as Jan 9th. Looks like it has been moved to April.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

dolfer said:


> *Tuesday, January 9*
> The Shield (FX)


Yep looks like this has been pushed back to April 3rd, 2007.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

According to HBO.com, Rome is not returning until 1/14/07.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

And 24 isn't until the 14th.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

updates made! thanks, D


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Zap2it now has "Robin Hood" listed for BBC America 9:00 March 3rd.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Dresden Files on Sci-Fi starts tonight.


----------



## Village531 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not received any TiVo content this month. No CNet, no Heavy, no NY Times. Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## voripteth (Apr 9, 2003)

When are Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis returning with new episodes in 2007?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

April!!!!


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-b...dates,0,2703764.story?coll=zap-news-headlines

NBC - The Black Donnellys - 10 p.m. ET Monday, March 5

NBC - Andy Barker, P.I. - 9:30 p.m. ET Thursday, March 15


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Survivor Fiji - CBS - Last night (Feb 8)
Amazing Race: AllStars - CBS - Feb 18
America's Next Top Model - CW - Feb 28


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

October Road starts March 15th on ABC at 10:00 ET

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?date=02/22/07&id=20070222abc04


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

FOX Summer Schedule

On The Lot -- May 16th

So You Think You Can Dance -- May 24th

The Loop -- June 10th

Hell's Kitchen -- June 25th

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-foxsummer2007premieres,0,2553869.story?coll=zap-tv-headlines


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Penn & Teller return to Shotime with New episodes of Bulls**t! on March 22nd. I cannot wait.

http://www.sho.com/site/ptbs/home.do?source=shocom_nav


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

South Park Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

*Sunday, March 25*
Gene Simmons Family Jewels (A&E)

*Tuesday, March 27*
Driving Force (A&E)


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

YEAH! Finally!!

*Wednesday, April 11th*
Notes From The Underbelly (ABC)


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

The Bachelor (ABC) Monday, April 2


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Painkiller Jane - April 13 Sci-Fi, at 10 p.m

Hustle - April 18th AMC


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

USA announced start dates

The 4400- June 17
Dead Zone- June 17

Monk- July 13
Psych July 13


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

katbug said:


> YEAH! Finally!!
> 
> *Wednesday, April 11th*
> Notes From The Underbelly (ABC)


Moved to Thursday, April 12th @ 10:00 and 10:30 ET.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Rescue Me starts June 13th: http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/05/08/fx-renews-dirt-riches-moves-rescue-me/

=

Noticed on http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=whendoes

June 18th, Closer

July 6th, Dr. WHO

July 10th, Eureka

and way off,

Sept. 11th, Nip/Tuck

=

June 11, Ani-Monday on Sci-Fi: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6439764.html

"Running from 11 p.m. to 1 a.m., the block will include acquired series, movies and shorts. "


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Anyone know off-hand when Big Brother starts? I will head over to CBS too.........


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Haven't heard on BB yet, but according to the site, April 20 was the deadline for audition tapes and May 5 was the final live casting call. Can't wait!!


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

katbug said:


> Haven't heard on BB yet, but according to the site, April 20 was the deadline for audition tapes and May 5 was the final live casting call. Can't wait!!


Oh, me too! I get soooo addicted to this show. I know I shouldn't, but I mean, it does make fun summer TV.

I keep thinking about throwing in an audition tape for this show. But I'm almost 30 so that makes me too ancient for them!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

*Thursday, May 31* (and again several times if you miss that one)
The Starter Wife (USA)

I hadn't heard anything about this, but saw an ad for it in InTouch today, so set up an SP (Deborah Messing is a main character, so it's worth checking out).

Here's a link to more info


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

This thread is useless if Dolfer doesn't keep the first post updated.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Yeah, I was wondering about that too...it's probably quite an undertaking, but is there some way to have someone help out? (Probably just mods would be able to edit though).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

you can always go here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=10367392&&#post10367392


----------



## brusly (May 30, 2007)

Thanks...


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

New shows:
The Real Wedding Crashers / May 28 / NBC
The Traveler / May 30 / ABC
Pirate Master / May 31 / CBS
The Starter Wife / May 31 / USA


Returning shows:
Kathy Griffin: My Life on the D-List / jun 5 / Bravo
Top Chef / jun 6 / Bravo
American Inventor / jun 6 / ABC
Last Comic Standing / jun 13 / NBC
The 4400 / jun 17 / USA
The Dead Zone / jun 17 / USA
Eureka / jul 10 / Sci-Fi
Monk / jul 13 / USA
Psych / jul 13 / USA
Who Wants to be a Superhero (moved from wed) / jul 26 / Sci-Fi
My Boys / july 30 / TBS
The Biggest Loser / aug 21 / NBC


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Come on Dolfer, get with it

* MAY* 

* 28:  Big Medicine, * TLC.

 *  **Ex-Wives Club, * ABC. Each of the five hourlong episodes tracks a couple dealing with divorce and trying to rebuild their lives. Offering their expertise: Angie Everhart, Shar Jackson and Marla Maples.

 *  **On the Lot, * Fox. Filmmaking series, which bowed last week, moves to a Monday-Tuesday format, with 16 short films shown on Monday, the elimination of four contestants on Tuesday.

 *  **The Simple Life, * season four, E!

 *  **Sunset Tan, * E! Cameras follow the staff of a tanning salon as they pamper their customers.

* 29: America's Got Talent, * season two, NBC. Jerry Springer takes over as host. Sharon Osbourne, Ozzy's wife, fills in for departed judge Brandy.

* 30: Hidden Palms, * The CW. Teen drama centers on a high school athlete (Taylor Handley) whose life is rattled by the suicide of his father. A year in rehab and a move to Palm Springs with his mom and new stepdad proves less than idyllic, with superficial friends and people who are not what they seem. Think The O.C. for the summer.

 *  **The Next Best Thing: Who Is the Greatest Celebrity Impersonator?, * ABC. Impersonators vie for $100,000.

 *  **Reunited: The Real World Vegas, * MTV. In a twist, the cast of the previous Vegas series is invited back for a second season.

 *  **So You Think You Can Dance, * Fox. Series, which had its third-season debut last week, moves to Wednesdays.

 *  **Traveler, * ABC. College grads flee authorities who suspect they are terrorists responsible for an explosion inside a New York City museum.

* 31: Pirate Master, * CBS. Competition reality series in which 16 "pirates" travel around a Caribbean island in search of treasure worth $1 million.

 *  **The Starter Wife, * USA. Six-week comedy series stars Debra Messing as a woman who has to redefine herself after years of marriage to a Hollywood studio chief. Joe Mantegna and Judy Davis also star.

* JUNE* 

* 1:  Born Country, * CMT. Documentary series tells the story of everyday Americans, from karaoke queens to Dukes of Hazzard fans.

* 2: Graham Norton, * BBC America. After a long absence, the flamboyant British comedian returns with 13 episodes of his sometimes outrageous talk show.

* 3: Army Wives, * Lifetime. Better-than-average drama follows the women and men left behind when their mates go off to war. The characters include a colonel's wife with a secret past (Kim Delaney), a newlywed from the wrong side of the tracks (Sally Pressman), a struggling wife and mother carrying surrogate twins (Brigid Brannagh), a man (Sterling K. Brown) whose wife (Wendy Davis) has identity and self-esteem issues, and a mother (Catherine Bell) dealing with abuse from her college-bound son.

 *  **BBC America Reveals, * BBC America. New documentary series.

 *  **Next Food Network Star, * season three, Food Network.

* 4: Hell's Kitchen, * season three, Fox.

 *  **Creature Comforts, * CBS. Stop-motion animation series puts real-person interviews into the mouths of animals, insects and other non-human species.

* 5: Kathy Griffin: My Life on the D-List, * season three, Bravo.

 *  **Criss Angel Mindfreak, * season five, A&E.

* 6: Footballers Wive$,* season five, BBC America.

 *  **Destination Truth, * Sci Fi. World adventurer Josh Gates spans the globe in search of the Malaysian Bigfoot, the Chilean Chupacabra and answers to other mysteries.

 *  **Ghost Hunters, * season three, Sci Fi.

 *  **Passport to Latin America, * Travel Channel. Samantha Brown tours Central and South America.

 *  **Top Chef, * season three, Bravo.

 *  **Tyler Perry's House of Payne, * TBS. Situation comedy follows three generations of a family living under one roof. The show is a pickup of a series that aired briefly in Houston last year.

* 7: Fast Cars & Superstars: Gillette Young Guns Celebrity Race, * ABC. Twelve celebrities -- including Jewel, Tony Hawk, Serena Williams, John Elway and William Shatner -- partner with stock-car pros in this seven-episode series.

 *  **Speeders, * Court TV. Half-hour series follows police as they pull over speeders.

* 10: John From Cincinnati, * HBO.

 *  **The Loop, * season two, Fox.

* 11:  Ani-Monday, * IFC. Two-hour weekly anime block of movies, series and shorts begins a summer run.

 *  **Big Love, * season two, HBO.

 *  **Kyle XY, * season two, ABC Family.

 *  **Making News: Texas Style, * TV Guide Network.

* 12:  Bad Girls Road Trip, * Oxygen. Reality series follows Bad Girls Club participants as they help cast the second season of the show.

 *  **Bridezillas, * season four, WE.

 *  **Critical Situation, * National Geographic. Archival footage, re-enactments and CGI are used to re-create some of history's most dramatic moments, including pilot Capt. Scott O'Grady's downing over Bosnia and the troubled mission of Apollo 13.

 *  **Fight Girls, * Oxygen. Ten women vie for the right to travel to Thailand and participate in Thai boxing.

* 13: Last Comic Standing, * season four, NBC.

 *  **Rescue Me, * season four, FX.

 *  **Lil' Bush, * Comedy Central. Animated series casts precocious prepubescents in the roles of future president Dubya, Lil' Condi, Lil' Cheney, Lil' Jeb and Lil' Rummy (voiced by Iggy Pop).

* 14: Hex, * BBC America. A girl wanting to fit in becomes cursed with supernatural powers and the target of fallen angels. Christina Cole stars.

* 15:  Disney Channel Games 2007, * Disney. Disney Channel stars team up with stars from Disney Channels in other countries in an event to raise funds for charities.

 *  **Star Stylist, * The N. Eight aspiring fashion stylists, 13 years old and older, compete.

* 16: Confessions of a Matchmaker, * A&E. In this real-life series, a matchmaker from Buffalo, N.Y., shares her no-nonsense techniques in the art of love.

* 17: The 4400, * season four, USA.

 *  **The Bill Engvall Show, * TBS. The Galveston-born comedian plays a family counselor who works with dysfunctional families by day and comes home to what he sees as perfection. Nancy Travis also stars.

 *  **The Dead Zone, * season six, USA.

 *  **Entourage, * season four, HBO. HBO tries something different: starting the fourth season just as the third season ends.

 *  **Flight of the Conchords, * HBO. New Zealanders Jermaine Clement and Bret McKenzie, known for their eccentric humor and funny songs, stretch their lives into a "reality" series, showing how they cope between venues, often breaking into song.

 *  **Ice Road Truckers, * History. Series follows six drivers who haul materials to diamond mines over frozen lakes that double as roads.

 *  **Meadowlands, * Showtime. A family in the witness-protection program attempts to begin a new life in what appears to be a crime-free suburban paradise. But escaping the past proves more difficult than anyone imagines. David Morrissey stars.

 *  **Platinum Weddings, * season two, WE.

* 18: Age of Love, * NBC. Mark Consuelos hosts this new dating series.

 *  **The Closer, * season three, TNT.

 *  **Heartland, * TNT. Series centers on an organ-transplant surgeon (Everwood's Treat Williams doing the doctor thing again) and the people he works with.

* 19: P.O.V., * season 20, PBS.

* 21: Life From Abbey Road. * Filmed at London's Abbey Road Studios, this 12-part series features performances by new and established artists including the Red Hot Chili Peppers, Gnarls Barkley, Dr. John and Corinne Bailey Rae.

 *  **Haunting Evidence, * season two, Court TV.

* 23: Magic Cellar, * HBO. Ten-part animated series brings to live African folk tales.

 *  **The Suite Life of Zack & Cody, * season three, Disney Channel.

* 24: Engineering the Impossible, * National Geographic. Three-part series delves into the brilliance behind the construction of the Colosseum, the Great Pyramid of Giza and Chartres Cathedral.

 *  **History Detectives, * season five, PBS.

* 26: Shaq's Big Challenge, * ABC. Shaquille O'Neal helps overweight middle schoolers.

* 28: Burn Notice, * USA. Title is jargon for when a spy gets canned and ostracized for reasons unknown. That's what happens to Michael Weston (Jeffrey Donovan), and he won't rest until he finds out why.

* 29: Get It Together, * HGTV. Couples take a test to help come up with a design plan that meets each person's taste.

* JULY* 

* 2: Beach Patrol: Honolulu, * Court TV. Follows rescues on Waikiki, Pipeline, Sunset and other beaches.

* 6: Doctor Who, * season three, Sci Fi.

* 8: American Body Shop, * Comedy Central: The owner of an auto-repair shop (Peter A. Hulne) tries his best to keep the engine running despite unruly mechanics and a put-upon receptionist.

* 10: Eureka, * season two, Sci Fi.

* 11: America's Next Producer, * TV Guide Network. Ten-episode reality competition series looking for someone to create the next generation of TV hits.

* 12: Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, * season three, BBC America.

* 13: Monk, * season six, USA.

 *  **Psyche, * season three, USA.

* 15: Side Order of Life, * Lifetime. A reporter (Marisa Coughlan) receives a "wake-up call from the universe" and marries (Jason Priestley).

 *  **State of Mind, * Lifetime. A therapist (Lili Taylor) deals with personal problems and eclectic patients.

* 18: Saving Grace, * TNT.

* 19:  Mad Men, * AMC. Set in 1960 New York City during the so-called "Golden Age of Advertising," this series from Matthew Weiner (The Sopranos) is about an ad man and ladies man (Jon Hamm, We Were Soldiers) struggling to stay a step ahead of the rapidly changing times.

* 22: HGTV Design Star, * season two, HGTV.

 *  **The Kill Point, * Spike TV. John Leguizamo and Donnie Wahlberg star in an eight-hour series about two guys involved in a bank heist gone wrong.

* 24: Damages, * FX. A top-flight litigator (Glenn Close) targets a corporate titan (Ted Danson) in a high-profile civil lawsuit. Tate Donovan also stars.

* 25: Derren Brown Project* (working title), Sci Fi. The British mentalist, described as "part James Bond, part Yoda," is introduced to America.

 *  **Who Wants to Be a Superhero?, * season two, Sci Fi.

* 30: My Boys, * season two, TBS.

 *  **Sin City Law, * Sundance. Documentary series tracks four Las Vegas criminal cases over eight episodes.

* 31: Murder, * Spike TV. Amateur sleuths try to solve a "real" homicide, complete with re-created crime scenes.

* TBA: Big Brother, * season eight, CBS.

* TBA: Simply Delicioso, * Food Network. Ingrid Hoffmann prepares dishes with a Latin twist.

* AUGUST* 

* 2: Color Correction, * HGTV. Color expert comes to the rescue of homeowners in the midst of a color disaster.

* 5: Bounty Girls, * Court TV. Female bounty hunters do their thing in Miami.

 *  **The Company, * TNT. This limited series examines the CIA via the Cold War. Chris O'Donnell, Michael Keaton and Alfred Molina star.

 *  **The Wedding Show, * WE. Series tackles all aspects of weddings, from picking a cake to preparing for the in-laws.

* 10: Flash Gordon, * Sci Fi. Flash (Eric Johnson) and his companions find themselves to be Earth's last line of defense against a merciless dictator in this new take on the classic tale.

* 13:  Californication, * Showtime.

 *  **Sesame Street, * season 38, PBS.

 *  **Weeds, * season three, Showtime.

* 14:  The Real Hustle, * Court TV. Scammers show how even savvy New Yorkers can be hustled.

* 17:  High School Musical 2, * Disney Channel. The gang's all back for this sequel, which takes place during summer and centers on a country club's Midsummer Night's Talent Show.

* 19:  American Princess, * WE. Twelve women compete for a dance with a European prince, $50,000 in cash and an English title.

* 27:  Living With Ed, * season two, HGTV.

* TBA: The Education of Ms. Groves, * Sundance Channel. Documentary series charts the struggles of a rookie English teacher at a school in Atlanta.

 *  **It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, * season three, FX.

 *  **Most Daring, * Court TV. Rescue missions.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ent/tv/4836757.html


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

> June 25: Hell's Kitchen, season three, Fox.


This one's already started. One episode into it now. Great list though!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

katbug said:


> This one's already started. One episode into it now. Great list though!


removed, thanks


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> removed, thanks


You didn't need to remove it. Just put it on June 4 (when it premiered) so anyone looking for it will see it.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Ditto what Devdog said. I just couldn't remember the date to give you. ;0)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

soooo are you doing a list for this fall too? I just realized law and order CI moved to USA and then did a search on here to find out why and notice there is no fall list ! zoinks...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Start a new thread or change the dates to 2007/2008.

Also Lincoln Heights starts Tuesday September 4th.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree... It would make more sense to start a new thread for the 07/08 season... Otherwise, what is the plan... 5 years from now open a thread that starts out with premiere dates from 2006?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok who has time on their hands


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

The thread title isn't year-specific so we *could* continue to use this thread. But the OP, dolfer, would have to be the one to update the first post, nobody else could do it. He just posted yesterday so he's still around.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Hehe.... I opened it thinking this was the new one, and was reading down the list going, "okay okay.. sound sgood."

Then I was like "Happy Hour is back on the air?"


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/07/25/its-tv-squads-guide-to-the-2007-08-fall-premiere-dates/

August 22nd

ANCHORWOMAN (FOX) 
September 6th

Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader? (FOX) 
September 8th

Cops (FOX) -- Starting its 500th season
America's Most Wanted (FOX)
September 11th

The Biggest Loser (NBC)
September 14th

NASHVILLE (FOX)
September 15th

MADtv (FOX) 
Talkshow with Spike Feresten (FOX)
September 17th

Deal or no Deal (NBC)
Prison Break (FOX)
K-VILLE (FOX)
September 18th

Beauty and the Geek (CW) -- Two hour premiere
September 19th

KID NATION (CBS)
America's Next Top Model (CW)
GOSSIP GIRL (CW)
BACK TO YOU (FOX)
Til' Death (FOX) -- No, seriously 
KITCHEN NIGHTMARES (FOX) -- This is the one where Gordon Ramsey is only slight less nasty than he is on Hell's Kitchen.
September 20th

Survivor:China (CBS)
September 21st

Friday Night Smackdown (CW) -- Oh, frabjous day!
September 23rd

60 Minutes (CBS)
Cold Case (CBS)
Shark (CBS) -- New time slot
The Simpsons (FOX)
King of the Hill (FOX)
Family Guy (FOX) -- One hour premiere
CW NOW (CW) -- Filler Show Number 1
ONLINE NATION (CW) -- Filler Show Number 2
September 24th

Dancing With the Stars (ABC) - 90 minute premiere
The Bachelor (ABC) - 90 minute premiere
How I Met Your Mother (CBS)
THE BIG BANG THEORY (CBS)
Two and a Half Men (CBS)
Rules of Engagement (CBS)
CSI:Miami (CBS)
CHUCK (NBC)
Heroes (NBC)
JOURNEYMAN (NBC)
September 25th

Dancing With the Stars (ABC) -- Perforance show
Boston Legal (ABC) -- 90-minute premiere
NCIS (CBS)
The Unit (CBS) 
Bones (FOX) -- New Time
House (FOX) -- With five new cast members!
CANE (CBS) -- Now, this is a new show!
REAPER (CW) 
The Singing Bee (NBC)
Law & Order: SVU (NBC)
September 26th

Dancing With the Stars (ABC) -- first results show at 'special' day and time
PRIVATE PRACTICE (ABC)
DIRTY SEXY MONEY (ABC)
Criminal Minds (CBS) -- Sans Mandy Patinkin
CSI:NY (CBS)
Deal or no Deal (NBC) -- This is the Wednesday debut of the program
BIONIC WOMAN (NBC) 
LIFE (NBC)
Ghost Hunters (SciFi)
September 27th

Ugly Betty (ABC)
Grey's Anatomy (ABC)
BIG SHOTS (ABC)
CSI (CBS)
Without a Trace (CBS)
Smallville (CW)
My Name is Earl (NBC) -- One hour season premiere
The Office (NBC) -- One hour season premiere, and hour episodes for about a month
ER (NBC) -- One hour seas . . . Oh, they are an hour show. Never mind.
September 28th

Ghost Whisperer (CBS)
MOONLIGHT (CBS) -- the show so nice, they renamed it twice. Or was it three times?
Numb3rs (CBS)
Deal or no Deal (NBC) -- Move to new time slot
Las Vegas (NBC) -- Two hour season premiere
Stargate: Atlantis (SciFi)
September 29th

48 Hours Mysteries (CBS) -- This is not an hourly series featuring Nick Nolte and Eddie Murphy.
September 30th

Extreme Makeover: Home Edition (ABC) -- Two hour premiere. Can't they just rename the show Extreme Home Makeover or something and move along?
Desperate Housewives (ABC)
Brothers & Sisters (ABC)
American Dad (FOX)
October 1st

Everybody Hates Chris (CW)
ALIENS IN AMERICA (CW)
Girlfriends (CW)
The Game (CW)
October 2nd

CAVEMEN (ABC) 
CARPOOLERS (ABC) 
Dancing With the Stars Results Show (ABC) -- Regular time-slot premiere 
October 3rd

PUSHING DAISIES 
October 4th

Supernatural (CW)
30 Rock (NBC)
October 5th

Friday Night Lights (NBC) -- New time slot
October 7th

America's Funniest Home Videos (ABC) -- Shouldn't the show be called America's Funnites Home DVDs to stay with the times?
LIFE IS WILD (CW)
October 12th

20/20 (ABC) -- New time slot 
WOMEN'S MURDER CLUB (ABC) 
Men In Trees (ABC) -- New time slot 
October 15th

Samantha Who? (ABC) 
October 18th

VIVA LAUGHLIN (CBS) -- Series preview
October 21st

VIVA LAUGHLIN (CBS) -- Time slot premiere
October 25th

Scrubs (NBC) -- One hour Office shows dominate the schedule through October; hence, the reason for this late season premiere.
November 27th

CASHMERE MAFIA (ABC) -- Premieres after Dancing With the Stars finale 
December 4th

CASHMERE MAFIA (ABC) -- Regular time slot premiere


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

Start a new thread.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I already did  Look at the top of the forum


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry. My bad.


----------

